# FREE MANZANITA OFFER!!!!! Hurry and look



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Hey all! 
I've been around TPT for around a year now and thought I would give back a little to all the cool people here. So this is a free package of Manzanita for someone. The winner will get there choice from my current thread up to a $30 value. Here is the thread,

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/128096-manzanita-manzanita-still-running-buy-2-a.html

Ok, now on to the Free Manzanita. I saw a guy using this stlye of thread to give away a few plants. I have wrote down a number between 1 & 40 in the next post there will be a section numbered from 1-40 copy and paste the same post and place your name on a number. Each person should copy the list from the previous person. The person closest without going over will be the winner. All you have to pay is shipping which will be around $15- $28 within the US depending on your zip. This will be over at 8PM PST on Sunday 2/27/11 or when all 40 places are filled. PLEASE ONLY ONE NUMBER PER PERSON.

PLEASE BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT 2 PEOPLE DIDNT POST A NUMBER AT THE SAME TIME. HELP KEEP THE NUMBER LISTS IN ORDER.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself

1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

this is very nice of you!


Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself

1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself

1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## razalas5 (Feb 1, 2011)

1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28
29
30
31Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Rainydazs (Jan 22, 2011)

1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28 Rainydazs
29
30
31Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself
1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
27
28 Rainydazs
29
30
31Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself
1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24 epicfish
25
26
27
28 Rainydazs
29
30
31Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24 epicfish
25
26
27
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself
1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24 epicfish
25
26
27
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40


----------



## maxima308 (Mar 24, 2010)

Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself
1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9
10
11
12
13
14Maxima308
15
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24 epicfish
25
26
27
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37
38
39
40


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

maxima308 said:


> Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself
> 1
> 2
> 3
> ...


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

james7139 said:


> maxima308 said:
> 
> 
> > Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself
> ...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself
1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24 epicfish
25
26
27
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37 james7139
38
39
40


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24 epicfish
25
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37 james7139
38
39
40


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37 james7139
38
39
40


----------



## jamesmackinnon (Feb 17, 2011)

1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37 james7139
38
39
40jamesmackinnon


----------



## ceiji (Nov 14, 2010)

Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself

1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32
33
34
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40jamesmackinnon


----------



## turbo517 (Feb 27, 2011)

1
2
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32
33
34
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40jamesmackinnon


----------



## hoshnasi (Jan 19, 2011)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32
33
34
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40jamesmackinnon


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32
33
34
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40jamesmackinnon


----------



## Blackstar65 (Sep 12, 2008)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33
34
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 28, 2010)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12 ubr0ke
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33
34
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12 ubr0ke
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33
34
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## doubleott05 (Mar 16, 2010)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12 ubr0ke
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## klaxan (Apr 2, 2006)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12 ubr0ke
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18 klaxan
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## CK_Beastie (Jan 7, 2011)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12 ubr0ke
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## Kianna (Nov 8, 2009)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12 ubr0ke
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## usernamegl (Jun 6, 2010)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## mitchellgoosen (Feb 18, 2011)

*thanks for the chance!*

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22 dubvstudent
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## MissGreen08 (Jan 4, 2011)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10 MissGreen08
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22 dubvstudent
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10 MissGreen08
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22 dubvstudent
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29 sampster5000
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## shd17 (Sep 5, 2010)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10 MissGreen08
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18 shd17
19 turbo517
20
21 pweifan
22 dubvstudent
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29 sampster5000
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## yogi1974 (Jan 31, 2009)

1
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10 MissGreen08
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18 shd17
19 turbo517
20 yogi1974
21 pweifan
22 dubvstudent
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29 sampster5000
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon
shd17 is online now Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

1 astrosag
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10 MissGreen08
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18 shd17
19 turbo517
20 yogi1974
21 pweifan
22 dubvstudent
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29 sampster5000
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

1 astrosag
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10 MissGreen08
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18 shd17
19 turbo517
20 yogi1974
21 pweifan
22 dubvstudent
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29 sampster5000
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36 Shortfin
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

1 astrosag
2 Hoshnasi
3
4 Jdinh04
5 !shadow!
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10 MissGreen08
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18 shd17
19 turbo517
20 yogi1974
21 pweifan
22 dubvstudent
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29 sampster5000
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36 Shortfin
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

1 astrosag
2 Hoshnasi
3 Idex
4 Jdinh04
5 !shadow!
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10 MissGreen08
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18 shd17
19 turbo517
20 yogi1974
21 pweifan
22 dubvstudent
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29 sampster5000
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36 Shortfin
37 james7139
38
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## Erica (Dec 16, 2010)

1 astrosag
2 Hoshnasi
3 Idex
4 Jdinh04
5 !shadow!
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10 MissGreen08
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18 shd17
19 turbo517
20 yogi1974
21 pweifan
22 dubvstudent
23 tunerz
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29 sampster5000
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36 Shortfin
37 james7139
38 Erica
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon

Phew! I just snuck in there


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

cant wait to see who won!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

you mean cant wait to congradulate me on winning


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

its so gonna be me XD


----------



## mitchellgoosen (Feb 18, 2011)

nah lucky number 13 over here


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

lucky number 17!

ill be mad if its 13- i almost picked that one


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

31. Best of all worlds.


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

lol

It's gonna be me! cause I went with my age
hahaha!


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Well unfortunatly there can be only one winner. The number I picked before I posted this whole thing was..............23 
Congrats Tunerz I'll send you a pm when Im done with this. To everyone else thanks for joining in! For those that didnt win and got to stick there name on a number let me know if there is any that you like on my sales thread and Ill hook you up with 20% off of one. Kinda like a runners up prize.
Thanks Again!!!!!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/128096-manzanita-manzanita-still-running-buy-2-a.html

1 astrosag
2 Hoshnasi
3 Idex
4 Jdinh04
5 !shadow!
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8 CK_Beastie.
9 pandjpudge
10 MissGreen08
11 usernamegl
12 ubr0ke
13 mitchellgoosen
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18 shd17
19 turbo517
20 yogi1974
21 pweifan
22 dubvstudent
23 tunerz WINNER!!!!
24 epicfish
25 im2smart4u
26 Kianna
27 Bigboij
28 Rainydazs
29 sampster5000
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32 Blackstar65
33 sp33drhno
34doubleott05
35 ceiji
36 Shortfin
37 james7139
38 Erica
39 CLASSIC
40 jamesmackinnon


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Why didn't I see this? Anyways...congrats tunerz!


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

Sweet...never won anything before


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

congratz!  * GRUMBLE* shouldve been mine  <----- PLAYFUL, NOT HURTFUL


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey it was fun! Nice of you to do this PC1.

Just that, next time.....pick MY number! 

Glad to have played!


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Congrats! Good pieces of driftwood for sure.


----------



## Navigarden (Jun 25, 2010)

cool thread congrats!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Very nice. Wonderful offer and congrats to the winner.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Agreed. Thanks for being generous. Hmmm. Maybe I should do a contest on the driftwood that's in my back yard since this went over so well.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

You got me to click on your manzy sale thread. Slick promotion .


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

congrats tunerz, quick everybody, let's go to his house for some free wood! :icon_mrgr


----------



## thelastlife (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice idea. Thank you. Congrats to the winner.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Copy this and place your name by a number. Copy the most recent list. BE SURE TO DOUBLE CHECK THAT SOMEONE DIDNT POST AT THE SAME TIME AS YOU SO THE NUMBERS STAY EVEN. I will do what I can to keep it steady myself
1
2tankzen
3
4
5
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8
9 pandjpudge
10
11
12
13
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18
19
20
21
22
23
24 epicfish
25
26
27
28 Rainydazs
29
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32
33
34
35
36
37 james7139
38
39
40


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

It ended TankZen... lol.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Since we are doing this again: :hihi:

1Caton
2tankzen
3Caton
4Caton
5Caton
6 BradC
7 kevmo911
8Caton
9 pandjpudge
10Caton
11Caton
12Caton
13Caton
14Maxima308
15 AzFishKid
16 razalas5
17 Help
18Caton
19Caton
20Caton
21Caton
22Caton
23Caton (I am feeling lucky with this one :hihi
24 epicfish
25Caton
26Caton
27Caton
28 Rainydazs
29Caton
30 Sjuapseorn
31 Jeffww
32Caton
33Caton
34Caton
35Caton
36Caton
37 james7139
38 Caton
39 Caton
40 Caton

:hihi:


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Caton said:


> Since we are doing this again: :hihi:
> 
> 1Caton
> 2tankzen
> ...


-_- thanks for leaving me in there!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

darn you l'm not in that list!


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

First, I'd like to thank you for hosting a RAOK on the manzanita.

PM you with my zip, give me a shipping total. Thanks

1st choice: #7373
2nd Choice: #7538

Let me know if these are taken. Thanks


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

You guys are very welcome. I may do another next week


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

aw man opps


----------

